

Creating Better VCs: An Accelerator for the Dark Side - ilhackernews
http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/blog/2014/3/24/creating-better-vcs-an-accelerator-for-the-dark-side.html

======
calcsam
[http://vator.tv/news/2011-04-01-super-angels-create-
incubato...](http://vator.tv/news/2011-04-01-super-angels-create-incubator-
for-incubators)

